# HOUSE CALL IT WENT DOWN TONIGHT



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

PAISA AND JESSE FROM LIMITED CAR CLUB PAID A VISIT TO SMILEY FROM MAJESTICS AFTER ALOT OF B.S. HERE ON LAY IT LOW TOOK SOME PICTURES BUT THEY CAME OUT REAL BAD IT WAS REAL DARK CARS DID ALOT MORE THAN WHAT PICTURES SHOW MAYBE TRUUCHA TOOK BETTER PICTURES


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

BUT THEN THE PIGGYS HAD TO SHOW UP AND KILL THE FUN :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Smiley won, hes got a bumper and a header panel. :biggrin:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

but no window and a roll bar


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Jan 13 2006, 08:23 AM~4609670
> *but no window and a roll bar
> *


your next homie :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 13 2006, 02:40 AM~4608746
> *Smiley won, hes got a bumper and a header panel. :biggrin:
> *


and plus i really won :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2006, 08:42 AM~4610093
> *and plus i really won  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

the winner pick up your prize money uce :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 13 2006, 09:45 AM~4610113
> *the winner pick up your prize money uce :biggrin:
> *


have it ready kita ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 13 2006, 09:44 AM~4610105
> *
> *


  and they had chains on there car


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2006, 08:46 AM~4610120
> *have it ready kita ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


you can drop off the undertaker why your at it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 13 2006, 09:56 AM~4610171
> *you can drop off the undertaker why your at it
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2006, 08:47 AM~4610125
> * and they had chains on there car
> *


leave the chains for your pitbulls :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Kita, your a good man....you been holding that for me all this time? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

this has to be some kind of mistake, a car with shocks, (semi street) breaks off another car with chains, this is ridiculous, i told jessie the car was retired and wait until the new malibu im building comes out, paint, int, beat, chrome straight hopper built for the freeways, but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, he called it out and like i told him, im going to bust your ass, TRUUCHA EXCLUSIVE VOL.22 OH AND BY THE WAY FOR ALL YOU HATERS, EXTREME HYDRAULICS EQUIPED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ALL I KNOW IS THE BIG M IS KILLING THE STREETS RIGHT NOW IN THE HOP GAME, THE CAR IS BROKE, AND BREAKIN FOOLS OFF, THEY BETTER WATCH OUT WE GOT A FEW MORE FREEWAY HOPPERS COMING OUT, AND I WILL BE PERSONALLY DRIVING MY NEW HOPPER TO *S.D., AND VENTURA COUNTY*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jan 13 2006, 10:44 AM~4610430
> *this has to be some kind of mistake, a car with shocks, (semi street) breaks off another car with chains, this is ridiculous, i told jessie the car was retired and wait until the new malibu im building comes out, paint, int, beat, chrome straight hopper built for the freeways, but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, he called it out and like i told him,  im going to bust your ass, TRUUCHA EXCLUSIVE VOL.22 OH AND BY THE WAY FOR ALL YOU HATERS, EXTREME HYDRAULICS EQUIPED!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

NICE LAC SMILEY AND NICE JOB BREACKIN THEM OFF :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:  thx homie


> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 13 2006, 02:07 PM~4611736
> *NICE LAC SMILEY AND NICE JOB BREACKIN THEM OFF  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

there ya go homies cleaned em up a lil bit 
[attachmentid=421889]
[attachmentid=421887]
[attachmentid=421886]
[attachmentid=421885]
[attachmentid=421884]


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

HEY SMILEY I THINK THAT WAS A SET UP LAST NIGHT THATS WHY YOU WERE SO WORRIED THAT WE DIDNT SHOW UP ON TIME AS SOON AS YOU HIT THE BUMBER ONCE YOU PULLED YOUR CAR OFF THE STREET AND THE COPS SHOWED UP :roflmao: BUT WE STILL HIT BUMBER IN FRONT OF THE COPS :biggrin: BUT YEAH YOU WON DOING 60s AND WERE IN OUR70s" BY THE WAY THAT COP LAST NAME WAS THE SAMES AS YOURS HMMMMMM! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 13 2006, 03:22 PM~4612406
> *HEY SMILEY I THINK THAT WAS A SET UP LAST NIGHT THATS WHY YOU WERE SO WORRIED THAT WE DIDNT SHOW UP ON TIME AS SOON AS YOU HIT THE BUMBER ONCE YOU PULLED YOUR CAR OFF THE STREET AND THE COPS SHOWED UP :roflmao: BUT WE STILL HIT BUMBER IN FRONT OF THE COPS :biggrin: BUT YEAH YOU WON DOING 60s AND WERE IN OUR70s" BY THE WAY THAT COP LAST NAME WAS THE SAMES AS YOURS HMMMMMM! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 13 2006, 03:22 PM~4612406
> *HEY SMILEY I THINK THAT WAS A SET UP LAST NIGHT THATS WHY YOU WERE SO WORRIED THAT WE DIDNT SHOW UP ON TIME AS SOON AS YOU HIT THE BUMBER ONCE YOU PULLED YOUR CAR OFF THE STREET AND THE COPS SHOWED UP :roflmao: BUT WE STILL HIT BUMBER IN FRONT OF THE COPS :biggrin: BUT YEAH YOU WON DOING 60s AND WERE IN OUR70s" BY THE WAY THAT COP LAST NAME WAS THE SAMES AS YOURS HMMMMMM! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


take the ass whoopin like a man fool i gave you 20.00 for you coming down and getting served :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2006, 03:11 PM~4612783
> *take the ass whoopin like  a man fool i gave you  20.00 for you coming down  and getting served  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you shouldve gave them a number to a junkyard where they can drop that shit off


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2006, 03:11 PM~4612783
> *take the ass whoopin like  a man fool i gave you  20.00 for you coming down  and getting served  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT YOU WANT TO PLAY TONIGHT AGAIN ILL GO PICK YOUR CAR UP AND TRAILOR IT WHERE EVER YOU WANT TO GO?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 13 2006, 04:28 PM~4612896
> *SO WHAT YOU WANT TO PLAY TONIGHT AGAIN ILL GO PICK YOUR CAR UP AND TRAILOR IT WHERE EVER YOU WANT TO GO?
> *


man didnt you get enough yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2006, 03:30 PM~4612903
> *man didnt you get enough yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


DONT BE SCARED WE AGREED WE WERE GOING TO HOP TODAY AGAIN IF YOU WANT WE CAN HOP AT MY SHOP THERE NO COPS THERE AND I AINT TRIPPIN ABOUT ANY OILS SPILLS ON THE GROUND


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

SEE THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT UP HERE IN PORTLAND PEOPLE DONT WANT TO HOP OUT SIDE OF THE SHOWS LIKE CALI. KEEP IT UP HOMIES AND I'LL SOON BE DOWN THERE TO PLAY IN THE BIG BOYS LEAGE. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

aye Smiley...did you see the pic of the hopper in the new Street Customs....the Santa Barbara Nite Life show is in it...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 13 2006, 04:34 PM~4612923
> *DONT BE SCARED WE AGREED WE WERE GOING TO HOP TODAY AGAIN IF YOU WANT WE CAN HOP AT MY SHOP THERE NO COPS THERE AND I AINT TRIPPIN ABOUT ANY OILS SPILLS ON THE GROUND
> *


scared of who i broke you off twice hit the back bumper on ur ass and you had chains and no drive shaft :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin: 

not the clearest pics


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jan 13 2006, 08:52 PM~4614661
> *:biggrin:
> 
> not the clearest pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS OUT THERE SAYING THE MALIBU WON YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE TO WITNESS WHO WON


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 12:55 AM~4616003
> *FOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS OUT THERE SAYING THE MALIBU WON YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE TO WITNESS WHO WON
> *


WE WON AND I`M THE OWNER EVERY ONE SEEN ME HIT THE BACK BUMPER YOU DIDNT EVEN COME CLOSE WHEN THE HOP WAS OVER YOU DECIDED TO TAKE THE DRIVE SHAFT OFF AND YOU STILL DIDNT HIT THE BUMPER THINK WHO EVER HITS THE BUMPER WINS SO YOU LOST FACE IT HOMIE ANOTHER ONE IN THE BOOKS  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 12:55 AM~4616003
> *FOR ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS OUT THERE SAYING THE MALIBU WON YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THERE TO WITNESS WHO WON
> *


I WAS THERE AND I SEEN YOU LOST :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 08:52 AM~4617653
> *I WAS THERE AND I SEEN YOU LOST  :biggrin:
> *


WELL IT WAS GOOD SERVING YOUR MALIBU LOOK OUT FOR PAISASREGAL PART 2 SOON TO BE OUT WITH LEAFING CHROME UNDY AND GATOR INTERIOR FOR THE HATERS. WHO THINK LA BRINGS OUT PICK UPART CARS :biggrin: :biggrin: AND ITS GOING TO HAVE SCHOCKS CUSTOM BUILT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 10:43 AM~4617877
> *WELL IT WAS GOOD SERVING YOUR MALIBU  LOOK OUT FOR PAISASREGAL PART 2 SOON TO BE OUT WITH LEAFING CHROME UNDY AND GATOR INTERIOR FOR THE HATERS. WHO THINK LA BRINGS OUT PICK UPART CARS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND ITS GOING TO HAVE SCHOCKS CUSTOM BUILT
> *


SURE IT WAS THATS WHY YOUR AFTER ME CAUSE I SERVED YOU THURSDAY YOU WANT TO GET ANOTHER HOP IF YOU SERVED ME THEN I SHOULD BE AFTER YOU BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YOUR AFTER ME CAUSE I WHOOPED YOUR ASS ON THURSDAY :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

THE BLUE CUTLASS IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION LOOK OUT FOR NEW HEIGHTS COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU. LIMITED CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT STRONG THIS YEAR FOR THE 2006


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 10:43 AM~4617877
> *WELL IT WAS GOOD SERVING YOUR MALIBU  LOOK OUT FOR PAISASREGAL PART 2 SOON TO BE OUT WITH LEAFING CHROME UNDY AND GATOR INTERIOR FOR THE HATERS. WHO THINK LA BRINGS OUT PICK UPART CARS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND ITS GOING TO HAVE SCHOCKS CUSTOM BUILT
> *


MAN WHY CANT JUST ADMIT YOU LOST TO THE CAR WITH SHOCKS THATS WHAT YOU CALL A SORE LOOSER :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 09:50 AM~4617909
> *MAN WHY CANT JUST ADMIT YOU LOST TO THE CAR WITH SHOCKS  THATS WHAT YOU CALL A SORE LOOSER  :biggrin:
> *


YOURE THE LOOSER BECAUSE YOU WERE SCARED TO HOP. I GIVE ALL THE PROPS TO CHINA MAN FOR NOT RANKING OUT HE HELD HIS WORDS HE TOLD ME TILL THE HOP WAS DONE. REMEMBER YOU HAD CANCELED THE HOP. KNOW TAKE YOUR LOSS LIKE A MAN LOOOOOOOSERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 
:twak: :twak: ITS ALL GOOD THIS ALL FUN AND SOME OF US DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO THIS IS HOW REAL RYDERS DO THIS SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 10:57 AM~4617957
> *YOURE THE LOOSER BECAUSE YOU WERE SCARED TO HOP. I GIVE ALL THE PROPS TO CHINA MAN FOR NOT RANKING OUT HE HELD HIS WORDS HE TOLD ME TILL THE HOP WAS DONE. REMEMBER YOU HAD CANCELED THE HOP. KNOW TAKE YOUR LOSS LIKE A MAN LOOOOOOOSERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> :twak:  :twak: ITS ALL GOOD THIS ALL FUN AND SOME OF US DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO THIS IS HOW REAL RYDERS DO THIS SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK ITS YOUR STORY YOU CAN TELL IT THE WAY YOU WANT TO I GUESS EVERYONE WILL SEE ON THE NEW TRUUCHA :biggrin: AND IN THE NEW LOWRIDER COMING UP WHO SERVED WHO AND FIRST OFF WE WERE SUPPOSE TO HOP AT 6 WHAT TIME DID YOU SHOW UP 7:45 IT WAS ALL GOOD YOU HAD LOST ALREADY AT THAT TIME BUT WE DECIDED TO GIVE YOU THE ASS WHOOPING YOU CAME FOR AND YOU DID GET THE WHOOPIN A CAR WITH SHOCKS BEAT THE CAR WITH CHAINS FACE IT HOMIE WE WON THATS WHY YOU WANNA HOP AGAIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 10:57 AM~4617957
> *YOURE THE LOOSER BECAUSE YOU WERE SCARED TO HOP. I GIVE ALL THE PROPS TO CHINA MAN FOR NOT RANKING OUT HE HELD HIS WORDS HE TOLD ME TILL THE HOP WAS DONE. REMEMBER YOU HAD CANCELED THE HOP. KNOW TAKE YOUR LOSS LIKE A MAN LOOOOOOOSERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> :twak:  :twak: ITS ALL GOOD THIS ALL FUN AND SOME OF US DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO THIS IS HOW REAL RYDERS DO THIS SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OHH AND DOG TAKE IT LIKE A MAN I JUST CANT SEE WHY YOU CALL ME OUT TO HOP YOU LOOSE AND YOU CANT TAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 10:02 AM~4617987
> *OK ITS YOUR STORY YOU CAN TELL IT THE WAY YOU WANT TO  I GUESS EVERYONE WILL SEE ON THE NEW TRUUCHA  :biggrin: AND IN THE NEW LOWRIDER COMING UP  WHO SERVED WHO AND FIRST OFF WE WERE SUPPOSE TO HOP AT  6 WHAT TIME DID YOU SHOW UP  7:45 IT WAS ALL GOOD  YOU HAD LOST ALREADY  AT THAT TIME BUT WE DECIDED TO GIVE YOU THE ASS WHOOPING YOU CAME FOR  AND YOU DID GET THE WHOOPIN  A CAR WITH SHOCKS BEAT THE CAR WITH CHAINS FACE IT HOMIE  WE WON THATS WHY YOU WANNA HOP AGAIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ILL HOP WANA AGAIN AGAIN AND AGAIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF. YOU DONT. THATS WHY YOU DINT ANSWET THE PHONE LAST NIGHT THERES NO NEXT TIME HOP ME AND CHINAMAN SQUASHED EVERYTHING HE SAID I WON THATS MY PART OF MY STORY BUT YOU DID GOOD WITH THAT CAR TILL YOU RETIRED IT. YOURE NOT AHOPPER MAN YOU ASHOWMAN CAR.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> ILL HOP WANA AGAIN AGAIN AND AGAIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF. YOU DONT. THATS WHY YOU DINT ANSWET THE PHONE LAST NIGHT THERES NO NEXT TIME HOP ME AND CHINAMAN SQUASHED EVERYTHING HE SAID I WON THATS MY PART OF MY STORY BUT YOU DID GOOD WITH THAT CAR TILL YOU RETIRED IT. YOURE NOT AHOPPER MAN YOU ASHOWMAN CAR.
> [/quote
> YOUR FUNNY CAUSE CHINA MAN IS RIGHT NEXT TO ME AND HE SAID YOUR BULLSHITTING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 11:11 AM~4618036
> *ILL HOP  WANA AGAIN AGAIN AND AGAIN TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF. YOU DONT. THATS WHY YOU DINT ANSWET THE PHONE LAST NIGHT THERES NO NEXT TIME HOP ME AND CHINAMAN SQUASHED EVERYTHING HE SAID I WON THATS MY PART OF MY STORY BUT YOU DID GOOD WITH THAT CAR TILL YOU RETIRED IT. YOURE NOT AHOPPER MAN YOU ASHOWMAN CAR.
> *


DAM YOU JUST GOT COUGHT LIEING JESSE WHO HIT THE BACK BUMPER ME OR YOU THE TRUTH  AND DONT COME WITH NO BULLSHIT TELL EVERYONE WHO HIT BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 10:19 AM~4618077
> *DAM YOU JUST GOT COUGHT LIEING  JESSE  WHO HIT THE BACK BUMPER ME OR YOU  THE TRUTH  AND DONT COME WITH NO BULLSHIT TELL EVERYONE  WHO HIT BUMPER  :biggrin:
> *


WE BOTH DID BUT THERES A DIFERENCE YOU DO 60 INCHES AND WE DID 71 INCHES


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 12:25 PM~4618443
> *WE BOTH DID BUT THERES A DIFERENCE YOU DO 60 INCHES AND WE DID 71 INCHES
> *


YA RIGHT YOU DIDNT EVEN COME CLOSE TO YOUR BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 12:25 PM~4618443
> *WE BOTH DID BUT THERES A DIFERENCE YOU DO 60 INCHES AND WE DID 71 INCHES
> *


YA ONLY IN YOUR DREAMS YOU DO 71 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 11:26 AM~4618450
> *YA RIGHT YOU DIDNT EVEN COME CLOSE  TO YOUR BUMPER  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER ASK YOUR COUSIN THE COP THE ONE WHO HAD YOUR BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: WHEN HE SAW THE REGAL UP SO HIGH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 12:29 PM~4618477
> *YOU BETTER ASK YOUR COUSIN THE COP THE ONE WHO HAD YOUR BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHEN HE SAW THE REGAL UP SO HIGH
> *


SURE BUDDY YOU JUST DIDNT WANT NO MORE ASS WHOOPIN THATS WHY YOU PRESSED THE BUTTON ON UR JACKET AND HE CAME TO YOUR RESCUE :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 01:45 PM~4618562
> *SURE BUDDY  YOU JUST DIDNT WANT NO MORE ASS WHOOPIN THATS WHY YOU PRESSED THE BUTTON  ON UR JACKET AND HE CAME TO YOUR RESCUE    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 11:27 AM~4618457
> *YA ONLY IN YOUR DREAMS YOU DO 71  :biggrin:
> *


NA I DO 71 AND 69 DOGGYSTYLE AND SIDE WAYS


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 01:00 PM~4619035
> *NA I DO 71 AND 69 DOGGYSTYLE AND SIDE WAYS
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Y DE CONEJITO BUEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

ANSWER YOUR PHONE. IM READY CALL ME SMILEY ILL COME TO YOU OR YOU CAN DRIVE YOU CAR IN THE RAIN TO MY SHOP JUST STOP AT AUTO ZONE FOR SOME WIPERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 03:27 PM~4619468
> *ANSWER YOUR PHONE. IM READY CALL ME SMILEY ILL COME TO YOU OR YOU CAN DRIVE YOU CAR IN THE RAIN TO MY SHOP JUST STOP AT AUTO ZONE FOR SOME WIPERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i see you still want some of the ass whoopin you got on thursday see everyone sees that you lost since your after me hahahah :biggrin: we will probably do it tommorow i got to go pick someone up ohhhh shit i forgot you cant bring your car at night since you dont have headlights fuck it let everyone know you dont even have header panel on your way down pick up a header panel from pick a part :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 03:46 PM~4619806
> *i see you still want some of the ass whoopin you got on thursday see everyone sees that you lost since your after me  hahahah  :biggrin: we will probably do it  tommorow i got to go pick someone up    ohhhh shit i forgot you cant bring your car at night since you dont have headlights fuck it let everyone know you dont even have header panel on your way down pick up a header panel from pick a part  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LISTEN HERE SON YOU TALKING ALL THIS SHIT LIKE IF YOU ARE THE MAD HOPPER YOURE A ROOKIE IN THIS SO QUIT WHINING AND GET TO YOUR SHOP AND PULL YOUR CAR OUT AND GET READY ILL BE THERE IN ONE HOUR THE TIME IS 3:50 ILL BE THERE AT 4:30 :0 :0 :0 :0 I SEE YOU R :worship: :worship:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 04:37 PM~4620085
> *LISTEN HERE SON YOU TALKING ALL THIS  SHIT LIKE IF YOU ARE THE MAD HOPPER YOURE A ROOKIE IN THIS SO QUIT WHINING AND GET TO YOUR SHOP AND PULL YOUR CAR OUT AND GET READY ILL BE THERE IN ONE HOUR THE TIME IS 3:50 ILL BE THERE AT 4:30  :0  :0  :0  :0  I SEE YOU R :worship:  :worship:
> *


SMILEY IM GOING TO SHOW UP WITH TRUUCHA AND CALI SWINGI YOUNG HOGG AND NOT OG RYDER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 04:37 PM~4620085
> *LISTEN HERE SON YOU TALKING ALL THIS  SHIT LIKE IF YOU ARE THE MAD HOPPER YOURE A ROOKIE IN THIS SO QUIT WHINING AND GET TO YOUR SHOP AND PULL YOUR CAR OUT AND GET READY ILL BE THERE IN ONE HOUR THE TIME IS 3:50 ILL BE THERE AT 4:30  :0  :0  :0  :0  I SEE YOU R :worship:  :worship:
> *


NEVER MINE SMILEY JUST CALLED ME BEIN SCURR PUTTING EXCUSES LIKE USUAL HE DONT WANT 2 GET BROKE OFF AGAIN AND SEE HIMM :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 06:16 PM~4620321
> *NEVER MINE SMILEY JUST CALLED ME BEIN SCURR PUTTING EXCUSES LIKE USUAL  HE DONT WANT 2 GET BROKE OFF AGAIN AND SEE HIMM :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


man your like a comadre you be bullshitting dam homie everyone sees who gor broken off since your after me that means i seeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrvvvvveeeeeeddddddddd you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 14 2006, 05:37 PM~4620085
> *LISTEN HERE SON YOU TALKING ALL THIS  SHIT LIKE IF YOU ARE THE MAD HOPPER YOURE A ROOKIE IN THIS SO QUIT WHINING AND GET TO YOUR SHOP AND PULL YOUR CAR OUT AND GET READY ILL BE THERE IN ONE HOUR THE TIME IS 3:50 ILL BE THERE AT 4:30  :0  :0  :0  :0  I SEE YOU R :worship:  :worship:
> *


3:50 and your gonna show up at 4:30 ya ok thats what you said on thursday when i broke you off that your were gonna show up at 6 and you end up showing up at 8 and still got broken offf :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2006, 05:27 PM~4620408
> *3:50 and your gonna show up  at 4:30 ya ok thats what you said on thursday when i broke you off that your were gonna show up at 6 and you end up showing up at 8 and still got broken offf  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH OK HOMIE U CALL ITWHAT U WANT WHAT U TELL ME ON THE PHONE A LIL WHILE AGO WERE READY U SAY THE WORD THEN AND ITS FUNNY THE WAY YOUR ON LAY IT LOW RIGHT NOW WHEN I TALKED 2 U ON PHONE U SAID U WERE NOT GOIN 2 HOP CAUSE U WERE ON THE WAY 2 ANAHEIM UNLESS YOUR RIDIN WITH A LAP TOP ON THE FREEWAY SO U BETTER :worship: :worship: :worship: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

somebody serve somebody shit all i see is a bunch of shit talkin...... post up better pics when it goes down if it goes down..........


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

who won?


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THIS WILL BE ON VOL # 22 I HAVE A GAG ORDER SO I CAN'T SAY ANYTHING IT IT COMES OUT ON DVD !!!!*


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 15 2006, 12:03 AM~4622749
> *THIS WILL BE ON VOL # 22 I HAVE A GAG ORDER SO I CAN'T SAY ANYTHING IT IT COMES OUT ON DVD !!!!
> *


TRUUCHA TELL THEM WHO WON MAN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 14 2006, 10:18 PM~4622002
> *who won?
> *


C`MON HOMIE IS THAT A QUESTION TO ASK WHO EVER HIT THE BACK BUMPER WON AND THAT `LL BE ME :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

are you single or double and how high are you measured at?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

who won? smiley thats what i heard.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

HEY I SEEN BOTH CARS HIT THE BUMPER :scrutinize:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 15 2006, 02:11 AM~4623523
> *HEY I SEEN BOTH CARS HIT THE BUMPER :scrutinize:
> *


no you didnt stop lieing :biggrin: jesses DID NOT hit the bumper


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 15 2006, 01:58 AM~4623453
> *who won? smiley thats what  i heard.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 15 2006, 01:57 AM~4623444
> *are you single or double and how high are you measured at?
> *


SINGLE ON SHOCKS HITTING BACK BUMPER 65-66


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2006, 09:42 AM~4624896
> *SINGLE ON SHOCKS HITTING BACK BUMPER  65-66
> *


65-66 on a good if you keep your fingers crossed :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 13 2006, 03:42 PM~4610093
> *and plus i really won  :biggrin:
> *


Way to put it down homie. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2006, 03:42 PM~4626251
> *65-66 on a good if you keep your fingers crossed :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


i dont need to pray to lettuce like you do when you hop :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

ALL EYES ON ME, is that Trueriders old cutty


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Jan 15 2006, 08:53 PM~4628452
> *ALL EYES ON ME, is that Trueriders old cutty
> *


NO DOG I BUILT THIS FROM SCRATCH


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2006, 10:40 AM~4624881
> *no you didnt stop lieing  :biggrin: jesses DID NOT hit the bumper
> *


THE REGAL HIT BUMPER RIGHT BEFORE THE PIGS SHOWED UP BE REAL AND I KNOW JESSE DID NOT HIT BUMPER THE REGAL DID :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 15 2006, 10:53 PM~4629679
> *THE REGAL HIT BUMPER RIGHT BEFORE THE PIGS SHOWED UP BE REAL AND I KNOW JESSE DID NOT HIT BUMPER THE REGAL DID  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


NO HE DIDNT HE CAME CLOSE BUT NO HE DID NOT YOU WERE HOPEING THE HE DID BUT NO


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2006, 10:09 PM~4629814
> *NO HE DIDNT HE CAME CLOSE BUT NO HE DID NOT  YOU WERE HOPEING THE HE DID BUT NO
> *


SMILEY TAKE THE LOSS YOU GOT BROKEN OFF JUST LIKE THAT DOUBLE PUMP CADILLAC FROM BEACH CITY. YOU GUYS THINK HITING THE BUMPER FIRST IS WHAT MATTERS. WHEN YOU HIT BUMPER AT 60 IM DOIG 68" BEFORE THE BUMPER. COUNT THE INCHES NOT THE LICKS THATS NOT HOW YOU TELL WHO WINS


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

STILLL FREEZING !!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS SENT BEACHCITYS BANANALAC BACK HOME LIMITED SERVED THEM


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> NO HE DIDNT HE CAME CLOSE BUT NO HE DID NOT  YOU WERE HOPEING THE HE DID BUT NO
> [/quo


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

BEACH CITY DIDNT WANT TO GO TO BLVD TO HOP ARE DOUBLE CADI AFTER LIMITED SERVED THEM THEY GOT EXCUSE'S


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

NO MORE CHAINS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no but i dont see shocks either,all i can say is it sounds like the person that is persuin the other is the one that lost and wants a rematch,hmmm,ill say this,i wasnt there and i aint gonna pass judgement,i say break out the hop stick and base it off of 2 things,1 who hits bumper first,and who hits the inches,then look at what it took for the other one to hit bumper and what it took for the one that hit first to hit(measure bumper heights and make em match out) 2 measure the inches and look at who has the highest,if the bumpers are even height then the inches should be similar,otherwise base it on who hits back bumper the most in a 4-5 minute hop off,highest bumper hit count wins plain and simple.just my 2 cents.


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

I SEE SHOCKS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh i thought those were extra cylinders at first,but now why is it lookin like it leanin to the left?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

A limited ! you guy's got a shop ? what part of l.a?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2006, 12:07 AM~4630332
> *SMILEY TAKE THE LOSS YOU GOT BROKEN OFF JUST LIKE THAT DOUBLE PUMP CADILLAC FROM BEACH CITY. YOU GUYS THINK HITING THE BUMPER FIRST IS WHAT MATTERS. WHEN YOU HIT BUMPER AT 60 IM DOIG 68" BEFORE THE BUMPER. COUNT THE INCHES NOT THE LICKS THATS NOT HOW YOU TELL WHO WINS
> *


ya when your on the dam ruler dam homie take the dam loss already thats why you have been after me:biggrin:si nce you lost hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Jan 16 2006, 02:57 AM~4631165
> *NO MORE CHAINS
> *


dam where did you mount the shocks :biggrin: bottom of the frame


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2006, 03:21 AM~4631240
> *no but i dont see shocks either,all i can say is it sounds like the person that is persuin the other is the one that lost and wants a rematch,hmmm,ill say this,i wasnt there and i aint gonna pass judgement,i say break out the hop stick and base it off of 2 things,1 who hits bumper first,and who hits the inches,then look at what it took for the other one to hit bumper and what it took for the one that hit first to hit(measure bumper heights and make em match out) 2 measure the inches and look at who has the highest,if the bumpers are even height then the inches should be similar,otherwise base it on who hits back bumper the most in a 4-5 minute hop off,highest bumper hit count wins plain and simple.just my 2 cents.
> *


but see they dont wanna do that see they have more the 50inch lock up i have 42 i had shocks they didnt i had a drive shaft they didnt take the dam loss jesse ur after me you call me more then my girl do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jan 16 2006, 05:59 AM~4631586
> *A limited !  you guy's  got a shop ? what part of l.a?
> *


NA HOMIE THIS WERE I WORK AT ITS A AUTO GLASS SHOP BUT THIS IS WERE WE BUILD OUR TOYS. THAT REGAL WAS DONE IN ONE AND A HALF WEEK INCLUDING FRAME SWAP BATTERY RACK AND SOME THINGS DONE BY JOHNIE FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE AND THE HOMIE DARELL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 16 2006, 08:52 AM~4632039
> *but see they dont wanna do that see they have more the 50inch lock up  i have 42 i had shocks they didnt i had a drive shaft they didnt  take the dam loss jesse ur after me  you call me more then my girl do :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FOR THAT LOCK UP YOU HAVE I WOULDNT NEED TO TO TAKE MY DRIVE SHAFT EITHER YOUR RIGHT NOT FOR 50" HOPPING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2006, 02:41 AM~4631317
> *ahh i thought those were extra cylinders at first,but now why is it lookin like it leanin to the left?
> *


CAUSE WEARE ON A UP HILL DRIVE WAY AND THE CAR IS PARKED SIDE WAYS.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2006, 10:52 AM~4632292
> *CAUSE WEARE ON A UP HILL DRIVE WAY AND THE CAR IS PARKED SIDE WAYS.
> *


ya sure buddy :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2006, 10:47 AM~4632272
> *FOR THAT LOCK UP YOU HAVE I WOULDNT NEED TO TO TAKE MY DRIVE SHAFT EITHER YOUR RIGHT NOT FOR 50"  HOPPING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but the sad part about it is you did take it off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:and still lost :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

WALLY {LAY AND PLAY} DOGG :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 16 2006, 10:11 AM~4632401
> * WALLY {LAY AND PLAY} DOGG :wave:
> *


TRUE THAT MY REGAL LAYS HIGH LOCK UP DRIVES AND HAS A HEADER PANEL AGAIN AND I GOT ONE MORE HEADER PANNEL FOR BACK UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2006, 11:15 AM~4632431
> *TRUE THAT MY REGAL LAYS HIGH LOCK UP DRIVES AND HAS A HEADER PANEL AGAIN AND I GOT  ONE MORE HEADER PANNEL FOR BACK UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA SURE IT DOES :0


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 13 2006, 10:03 AM~4610205
> *leave the chains for your pitbulls :biggrin:
> *


WHEN THE CAR AINT HOPPING ITS DOING ITS JOB IN THE BACKYARD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 16 2006, 11:49 PM~4638333
> *WHEN THE CAR AINT HOPPING ITS DOING ITS JOB IN THE BACKYARD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COME ON BRING IT I GOT MY CUTTLASS OR MY HOMEBOY PAISAS REGAL FEARY TALES ARE MAKE BELIVE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2006, 01:14 AM~4638415
> *COME ON BRING IT I GOT MY CUTTLASS OR MY HOMEBOY PAISAS REGAL FEARY TALES ARE MAKE BELIVE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU HAD YOUR CUTTLASS :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

IT LOOKS LIKE THERE OUT TO GET YOU SMILEY. JUST BREAK THEM OF WITH THE LAC. NEVER MIND THAT CAR IS TOO CLEAN.


----------



## TRINIBOY (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 16 2006, 11:49 PM~4638333
> *WHEN THE CAR AINT HOPPING ITS DOING ITS JOB IN THE BACKYARD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 17 2006, 12:47 AM~4638532
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THERE OUT TO GET YOU SMILEY.  JUST BREAK THEM OF WITH THE LAC.  NEVER MIND THAT CAR IS TOO  CLEAN.
> *


kiss ass.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2006, 11:09 AM~4639984
> *kiss ass.
> *


I DONT KISS ASS I MET SMILEY IN VEGAS A COUPLE YEARS AGO AND I GOT RESPECT FOR THAT CAT ! HOMIE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 17 2006, 10:55 AM~4640238
> *I DONT KISS ASS I MET SMILEY  IN VEGAS A COUPLE YEARS AGO AND I GOT RESPECT FOR THAT CAT ! HOMIE
> *


YEA SURE I MET HIM LAST WEEK WEN I SERVED HIM BUT HES COOL PEOPLE TO TALK SHIT TO AND KICKIT WITH
 :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2006, 07:38 PM~4643993
> *YEA SURE I MET HIM LAST WEEK WEN I SERVED HIM BUT HES COOL PEOPLE TO  TALK SHIT TO AND KICKIT WITH
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


HAHAH YOUR FUNNY FOOL WHEN YOU SERVE ME THEN YOU CAN COME IN HERE AND TALK ABOUT IT AND HOMIE DONT NEED TO KISS ASS DOG HE COOL MOFO


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 17 2006, 07:38 PM~4643993
> *YEA SURE I MET HIM LAST WEEK WEN I SERVED HIM BUT HES COOL PEOPLE TO  TALK SHIT TO AND KICKIT WITH
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD C.E.O.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 16 2006, 10:09 AM~4632387
> *ya sure buddy  :biggrin:
> *


lol,that did it i couldnt stop laughin with that,like i said measure em up make sure the bumpers are EVEN IN HEIGHT,leave the drive shafts in and run regular tall boy shocks,not somethin that looks like it came of some industrial equip.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 17 2006, 11:30 PM~4646462
> *lol,that did it i couldnt stop laughin with that,like i said measure em up make sure the bumpers are EVEN IN HEIGHT,leave the drive shafts in and run regular tall boy shocks,not somethin that looks like it came of some industrial equip.
> *


HATERS LIKE YOU TALK SHIT ALL DAY LONG. THOSE SHOCKS CAME OFF MY ONE TON CHEVY 4X4 TRUCK THAT TEARS SHIT UP AT ASUZA CANYON. BUT SEE I PUT THEM ON SO THE REGAL COULD HAVE SHOCKS CAUSE WE WERE GOING TO HOP SMILEY AGAIN BUT AGAIN HE HAD EXCUSES. BUT THOSE SCHOKS ARE GOING BACK ON MY TRUCK THIS WEEKEND CAUSE IM GOING OFF ROADIN SINCE ALL THE CRY BABIES DONT KNOW HOW TO PLAY THE HOPPING SPORT. :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 18 2006, 09:34 PM~4653941
> *HATERS LIKE YOU TALK SHIT ALL DAY LONG. THOSE SHOCKS CAME OFF MY ONE TON CHEVY 4X4 TRUCK THAT TEARS SHIT UP AT ASUZA CANYON. BUT SEE I PUT THEM ON SO THE REGAL COULD HAVE SHOCKS CAUSE WE WERE GOING TO HOP SMILEY AGAIN BUT AGAIN HE HAD EXCUSES. BUT THOSE SCHOKS ARE GOING BACK ON MY TRUCK THIS WEEKEND CAUSE IM GOING OFF ROADIN SINCE ALL THE CRY BABIES DONT KNOW HOW TO PLAY THE HOPPING SPORT. :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


ya sure buddy :biggrin:you just mad cause my car had shocks and you had chains and i still beat you thats why ur all butt hurt :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 18 2006, 08:34 PM~4653941
> *HATERS LIKE YOU TALK SHIT ALL DAY LONG. THOSE SHOCKS CAME OFF MY ONE TON CHEVY 4X4 TRUCK THAT TEARS SHIT UP AT ASUZA CANYON. BUT SEE I PUT THEM ON SO THE REGAL COULD HAVE SHOCKS CAUSE WE WERE GOING TO HOP SMILEY AGAIN BUT AGAIN HE HAD EXCUSES. BUT THOSE SCHOKS ARE GOING BACK ON MY TRUCK THIS WEEKEND CAUSE IM GOING OFF ROADIN SINCE ALL THE CRY BABIES DONT KNOW HOW TO PLAY THE HOPPING SPORT. :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



ok for one i aint a hater,but them shocks dont look like they somethin off a 4x4 unless you runnin a rock crawler,i grew up with 4x4s and i know my shit.the hoppin i was just goin by what i see,so dont go gettin butt hurt when i try to help everyone out with some basic ideas.i seen the shocks on smileys car,they normal style shocks,yours look like somethin diff,maybe rock crawler shocks,but if you wanna claim they regular ok then,but im still laughin a ride on chains got beat by a ride with shocks,oh well,


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 18 2006, 09:47 PM~4654490
> *ya sure buddy   :biggrin:you just mad cause my car had shocks and you had chains and i still beat you thats why ur all butt hurt   :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU WON WHY DONT YOU WANA HOP AGAIN IM CALLING YOU OUT AGAIN 
CAUSE YOURE LYING NOT BECAUSE I LOST. IM COMING WITH MY CIRCUS CUTLASS AND THE REGAL SATURDAY ABOUT4:00 ON THE DOT TO SERVE YOU. YOU BETTER COME OUT AND PLAY OOPS I MEAN GET SERVED AND IN THE DAY TIME SO I CAN SHOW YOURE CHEEEEERLEEEEADERS WHO WON :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn and i cant make it from where i live to watch n judge,dont forget the hop stick so theres no guessin.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 18 2006, 11:20 PM~4655287
> *damn and i cant make it from where i live to watch n judge,dont forget the hop stick so theres no guessin.
> *


ILL MAKE SURE WE HAVE TWO RULERS ONE FOR EACH CAR AT THE SAME TIME THEY ARE HOPPING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nobody got the hop stick available? oh well,i still wish i was there to watch it all happen,


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 19 2006, 12:18 AM~4655271
> *IF YOU WON WHY DONT YOU WANA HOP AGAIN IM CALLING YOU OUT AGAIN
> CAUSE YOURE LYING NOT BECAUSE I LOST. IM COMING WITH MY CIRCUS CUTLASS AND THE REGAL SATURDAY ABOUT4:00 ON THE DOT TO SERVE YOU. YOU BETTER COME OUT AND PLAY OOPS I MEAN GET SERVED AND IN THE DAY TIME SO I CAN SHOW YOURE CHEEEEERLEEEEADERS WHO WON  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


see that tells you i beat you cause ur after me :biggrin: and take your circus car to LA.OH AND MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE SAME LOCK AS ME THIS TIME EVEN THOUGH I STILL BEAT YOU AND MAKE SURE IF YOUR GONNA TAKE THEBUMPER OFF ATLEAST YOU CAN DO IS TAKE IT OFF B4YOU GET HERE DONT TAKE IT WHEN YOUR ABOUT TO HOP LIKE LAST TIME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND TOOK THE DRIVE SHAFT OFF DAM MAN YOU JUST TOOK APART THE WHOLE CAR WHEN YOU GOT HERE AND STILL LOST OH WELL :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 19 2006, 08:49 AM~4656966
> *see that tells you  i beat you cause ur after me    :biggrin: and take your circus car to LA.OH  AND MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE SAME LOCK AS ME THIS TIME EVEN THOUGH I STILL BEAT YOU  AND MAKE SURE IF YOUR GONNA TAKE THEBUMPER OFF ATLEAST YOU CAN DO IS TAKE IT OFF B4YOU GET HERE DONT TAKE IT WHEN YOUR ABOUT TO HOP LIKE LAST TIME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND TOOK THE DRIVE SHAFT OFF DAM MAN YOU JUST TOOK APART THE WHOLE CAR WHEN YOU GOT HERE  AND STILL LOST  OH WELL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


last words BE READY CALL FOR BACK UP youre going to need it :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 19 2006, 10:05 AM~4657024
> *last words BE READY CALL FOR BACK UP youre going to need it :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


YA OK BUDDY DONT MAKE ME CALL NENE WITH THE CADDY TO SERVE YOUR CUTTLASS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 19 2006, 09:15 AM~4657422
> *YA OK  BUDDY DONT MAKE ME CALL NENE  WITH THE CADDY TO SERVE YOUR CUTTLASS :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW THEYRE A CHIRP AWAY,,,,,,,,,,BIG M BABY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 19 2006, 11:17 AM~4657434
> *LET ME KNOW THEYRE A CHIRP AWAY,,,,,,,,,,BIG M BABY
> *


 :biggrin: BIG RICH I`LL BE THERE IN PARAMOUNT SAT


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:cheesy: come hit a bro up cuzz


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 19 2006, 12:14 PM~4657722
> *:cheesy:  come hit a bro up cuzz
> *


I DONT FUCK WITH OLD FUCKERS LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CONGRATTS SMILY BIG M 4 LIFE


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

WHERE EVERYONE GOING TO BE ON SUNDAY?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 19 2006, 10:15 AM~4657422
> *YA OK  BUDDY DONT MAKE ME CALL NENE  WITH THE CADDY TO SERVE YOUR CUTTLASS :biggrin:
> *


CALL ANY SINGLE PUMP ILL SERVE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 19 2006, 09:19 AM~4657454
> *:biggrin: BIG RICH I`LL BE THERE  IN PARAMOUNT SAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 19 2006, 10:15 AM~4657422
> *YA OK  BUDDY DONT MAKE ME CALL NENE  WITH THE CADDY TO SERVE YOUR CUTTLASS :biggrin:
> *


CALL ANY SINGLE PUMP ILL SERVE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

someone get pix i wanna see this since i cant make it.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=430519]


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 19 2006, 10:15 AM~4657422
> *YA OK  BUDDY DONT MAKE ME CALL NENE  WITH THE CADDY TO SERVE YOUR CUTTLASS :biggrin:
> *


*ON STANDBY  *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 20 2006, 12:45 AM~4663406
> *[attachmentid=430519]ON STANDBY  [/size][/color]*
> [/b]


YEA ITS STANDING AND NEXT TO THE SWITCHMAN BIG NENE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 20 2006, 10:10 AM~4664936
> *YEA ITS STANDING AND NEXT TO THE SWITCHMAN BIG NENE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jesse you dont wanna see that homie :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 20 2006, 10:11 AM~4665496
> *jesse you dont wanna see that homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: WORD!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 20 2006, 10:11 AM~4665496
> *jesse you dont wanna see that homie  :biggrin:
> *


BRING IT ILL BRING THE SILVER LUXURY SPORT FOR THAT DOUBLE :machinegun:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 20 2006, 02:12 PM~4667175
> *BRING IT ILL BRING THE SILVER LUXURY SPORT FOR THAT DOUBLE :machinegun:
> *


still aint high enough you need 7 more inches for that caddy


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

DAMN SMILEY DUDE REALLY HAS IT FOR YOU  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 20 2006, 04:29 PM~4668710
> *DAMN SMILEY DUDE REALLY HAS IT FOR YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


na homie its not even like that anymore we just talk alot of shit . if this was serious we would of hop the next day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 20 2006, 04:26 PM~4668682
> *still aint high enough  you need  7 more inches for that caddy
> *


THATS WHAT YOU THINK. THE LUXURY DOES SOMETHING NEW LIKE 105"


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 20 2006, 05:39 PM~4668793
> *THATS WHAT YOU THINK. THE LUXURY DOES SOMETHING NEW LIKE 105"
> *


dam 105 that shit should flip then


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

SMILEY SHUT THE FUCK UP AND HOPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 20 2006, 05:23 PM~4669113
> *SMILEY SHUT THE FUCK UP AND HOPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


HES SCARED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 20 2006, 05:13 PM~4669031
> *dam 105 that shit should flip then
> *


SORRY SMILEY YOU LUCKY WE JUST FLIPPED THU LUXURY DAMMMMN :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 20 2006, 05:29 PM~4669165
> *HES SCARED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 NAW HE AINT SCARED HES JUST FLIRTING WITH YOU


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> SORRY SMILEY YOU LUCKY WE JUST FLIPPED THU LUXURY DAMMMMN :biggrin:
> [/quote
> NAHHHH PUT PICTURES FLIPPER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

PICTURES ARE ON THE WAY IM GOING TO THE PHOTO SHOP TO DEVELOP THE POLOROID CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 20 2006, 06:39 PM~4669241
> *PICTURES ARE ON  THE WAY IM GOING TO THE PHOTO SHOP TO DEVELOP THE POLOROID CAMERA :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wanna see,i so very much wanna see.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

========) :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jan 20 2006, 10:45 PM~4671121
> *========) :0
> *


WHAT DOES THAT BUCKET DO! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol,


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 21 2006, 01:50 PM~4674306
> *WHAT DOES THAT BUCKET DO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


I HEARD ITGETS STUCK!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 21 2006, 02:04 PM~4674371
> *:0  :0  :0
> I HEARD ITGETS STUCK!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you didnt hear you saw it stuck but i only seen that picture once.

one of the worst representations of a lowrider for the owner and the community itself


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no comment,i would still like to see a street hopper pull a full stand in front of me on shocks with a driveline.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 21 2006, 02:50 PM~4674306
> *WHAT DOES THAT BUCKET DO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


WHAT IT DO ? FIND OUT AGAINST A PRETTY CAR BIATCH :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all this is makin me want to build a hopper so much more,all the drama makin me laugh,then again i think ill just have to get one just so i can have yall come to washington to hop.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY ANY HOPS GOING ON CALL ME ILL GO OUT AND PLAY IM READY LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

when i got my hopper if im ever in cali ill hit you up.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 16 2006, 08:43 AM~4632256
> *NA HOMIE THIS WERE I WORK AT ITS A AUTO GLASS SHOP BUT THIS IS WERE WE BUILD OUR TOYS. THAT REGAL WAS DONE IN ONE AND A HALF WEEK INCLUDING FRAME SWAP BATTERY RACK AND SOME THINGS DONE BY JOHNIE FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE AND THE HOMIE DARELL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i need a windsheild for my l.s, what happern i see you guys on sunday in front of blvd pulling the regal off but then? serve the fuck out that barney(carlos)purple cutlass! we did the lock up and now he's a red's slut now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jan 30 2006, 10:36 PM~4739595
> *i need a windsheild for my l.s, what happern i see you guys on sunday in front of blvd pulling the regal off but then? serve the fuck out that barney(carlos)purple cutlass! we did the lock up and now he's a red's slut now
> *


MAYBE THAT'S ALL YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO DO....LOCK UPs....BUT CAN NEVER MAKE A CAR HOP...WAIT UNTILL THEY HAVE A LOCK UP COMPETITION THEN WE'LL CALL YOU.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no clue


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jan 30 2006, 11:49 PM~4740312
> *MAYBE THAT'S ALL YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO DO....LOCK UPs....BUT CAN NEVER MAKE A CAR HOP...WAIT UNTILL THEY HAVE A LOCK UP COMPETITION THEN WE'LL CALL YOU.
> *


fuckin hynas always got two cents homie when you in l.a come talk


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jan 30 2006, 11:49 PM~4740312
> *MAYBE THAT'S ALL YOU GUYS KNOW HOW TO DO....LOCK UPs....BUT CAN NEVER MAKE A CAR HOP...WAIT UNTILL THEY HAVE A LOCK UP COMPETITION THEN WE'LL CALL YOU.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so whens the next hop smiley?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup man


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 13 2006, 09:45 AM~4610113
> *the winner pick up your prize money uce :biggrin:
> *


fuck yea 'KITA' you found my gym bag..........

































but,you weren't supposed to open it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i thought i lost that bag in cali,that is alot of money kita.


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 1 2006, 06:19 PM~4753714
> *fuckin hynas always got two cents  homie when you in l.a come talk
> *


SHIT!.......I JUST LEFT L.A....... YOU ****** NEVER CAME OUT TO PLAY....OH! I FORGOT......YOU HAVE NOTHING TO BRING OUT....YOU GUYS ONLY DO LOCK UPs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'LL BE BACK IN L.A. SOON WITH MY KANGAROO TO SERVE YOU....NOW SHUT UP BEFORE I STICK MY BOOM-A-RANG UP YOUR ASS...........GOOD DAY MATE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Feb 4 2006, 12:39 AM~4773068
> *SHIT!.......I JUST LEFT L.A....... YOU ****** NEVER CAME OUT TO PLAY....OH! I FORGOT......YOU HAVE NOTHING TO BRING OUT....YOU GUYS ONLY DO LOCK UPs :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'LL BE BACK IN L.A. SOON WITH MY KANGAROO TO SERVE YOU....NOW SHUT UP BEFORE I STICK MY BOOM-A-RANG UP YOUR ASS...........GOOD DAY MATE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck lady you sound stupid :buttkick:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 6 2006, 01:08 PM~4788666
> *fuck lady you sound stupid  :buttkick:
> *


BOW DOWN BOULEVARD... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Feb 6 2006, 12:22 PM~4788772
> *BOW DOWN BOULEVARD... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


TOO BOULEVARD


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 6 2006, 01:44 PM~4788949
> *TOO BOULEVARD
> *


NO!...BOULEVARD BOW DOWN TO ALL THESE ****** THAT ARE GREATER THEN YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

FOOL STOP BEING A SPECTATOR


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 6 2006, 01:48 PM~4788975
> *FOOL  STOP BEING A SPECTATOR
> *


STOP BEING A BLVD SLUT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lost,


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

106 inches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who's the king\


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 15 2006, 03:02 PM~4855019
> *106 inches  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  who's the king\
> *


*SMILE NOW :cheesy: ............CRY LATER :tears: * 

*LET'S SEE HOW LONG YOU CAN HOLD THAT RECORD........WE KNOW NENE WENT UNBEATEN FOR TWO YEAR.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wanna see pix of that


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*YEAH!....I WANNA SEE PICTURES OF THAT AND THE REMATCH. :biggrin: *


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 15 2006, 03:02 PM~4855019
> *106 inches  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  who's the king\
> *


*WHERE'S YOUR PROOF? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: ANY PICTURES?
YOU GUYS ARE PROBABLY LYING ABOUT THAT JUST LIKE YOU LIE ABOUT EVERYTHING ELSE........MAYBE YOU WON, BUT I DON'T KNOW ABOUT 106 INCHES. :biggrin: *


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:0 117 inches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! last nights test


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 16 2006, 12:05 PM~4860667
> *:0 117 inches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  last nights test
> *


*OH SHIT!.......117 INCHES? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: SHOW SOME PICTURES.......DON'T JUST BLOW SMOKE OUT OF YOUR ASS. :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: *


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

*I DON'T KNOW IF ANYONE CAN FUCK WITH 117 INCHES....MAN, THATS ALOT.*


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 16 2006, 01:05 PM~4860667
> *:0 117 inches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  last nights test
> *


DAMM A DOG IS THAT A DOUBLE SWITCH CAR


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

single switch ! come thru cartel sunday, cops don't trip till late


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 16 2006, 12:05 PM~4860667
> *:0 117 inches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  last nights test
> *



PIX!!! I WANNA SEE SOME PIX OF THAT,


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 16 2006, 09:15 PM~4864375
> *single switch  !   come thru cartel sunday, cops don't trip till  late
> *


*YEAH.......SINGLE SWITCH WITH 16 PEOPLE PUSHING......MORE PEOPLE JOINED THEIR TEAM TO PUSH THE BACK OF THAT CAR. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

TOURIST SNAP SNAP YOUR CAMARA


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Feb 15 2006, 11:01 PM~4858120
> *SMILE NOW :cheesy: ............CRY LATER :tears:
> 
> LET'S SEE HOW LONG YOU CAN HOLD THAT RECORD........WE KNOW NENE WENT UNBEATEN FOR TWO YEAR.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NENE FAN CLUB


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 19 2006, 09:23 AM~4880071
> *NENE FAN CLUB
> *


WHATS UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 19 2006, 09:23 AM~4880071
> *NENE FAN CLUB
> *


*NO!....BOULEVARD KILLA. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: EVERYONE LIKES THE WAY HE PUTS IT DOWN......YOU'RE A BOULEVARD SLUT.*


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

get off leo's nuts (tourist)


----------



## pankake (May 12, 2005)

what time is the hop


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 19 2006, 01:28 PM~4881622
> *get off leo's nuts (tourist)
> *


*FUCK YOU BITCH....I JUST FOUND OUT YOU'RE NOT EVEN FROM BOULEVARD....ANYWAY,WHO'S LEO?*


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

nene fan club! did you buy him comcert tickets for sunday?


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 20 2006, 11:09 PM~4891684
> *nene fan club! did you buy him  comcert tickets for sunday?
> *


*YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP!.....NENE WENT TO A CONCERT SUNDAY?......I THOUGHT YOU GUY WERE GONNA HOP?*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Boulevard is fool of shit.I went to their shop on sunday and they looked kind of scared.they knew that they didn't have enough chearleaders so they didn't wana come out and play.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

if you went oviously you werent speaking up like you snible on here


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Feb 21 2006, 02:30 AM~4892502
> *Boulevard is fool of shit.I went to their shop on sunday and they looked kind of scared.they knew that they didn't have enough chearleaders so they didn't wana come out and play.
> *


*BOULEVARD GOT HARBOR(GAY)AREA STANDING AT THE CORNER SO WHEN THEY SEE THE BIG BAD MAJESTICS COMING, HE'LL LET THEM KNOW AND THEY'LL CLOSE THE SHOP. :biggrin: *


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

lets hop!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 21 2006, 11:39 AM~4894229
> *lets hop!
> *


*WHAT YOU HOPPING?*


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

single pump with 10 batts (luxary sport)


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*IS IT GOING TO BE DONE BY THE END OF THE YEAR???*


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

been done


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 25 2006, 11:01 AM~4925843
> *been done
> *


*TOO BAD NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN IT AROUND*


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

is it the black one ?? not rons.. the one that was on jackstands?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 25 2006, 02:12 PM~4926952
> *
> TOO BAD NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN IT AROUND
> *



too bad you dont come to the shop and see, what you got? spell (boy) right!


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 3 2006, 11:03 AM~4967925
> *too bad you dont come to the shop and see, what you got? spell (boy) right!
> *


*BITCH! SPELL (BROTHER) RIGHT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------

